# First class suite



## ann (Dec 28, 2010)

Someone recently asked about why I wasn't posting anything and my reply was I didn't use flicker , etc.

But here is an image that was posted elsewhere and i thought I would try to post it here.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 28, 2010)

Try this ann TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## ann (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Bynx


----------



## myshkin (Dec 29, 2010)

ann - very nice HDR. I like the processing. Some reason run down places and HDR mix well together


----------



## ann (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks myshkin, i was very happy when i discovered i could post something especially after our discussion.

I like ubran grunge and HDR together. Always keeping my  eye out for those types of location that are also safe for us mere humans.


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 29, 2010)

I SO wish I could do HDR. I have messed with it many times but I cannot ever get it to come out right. Very nice HDR. So grungy!


----------



## ann (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Eric, it just takes some practice, don't give up.

Post something so we can take a look and maybe help figure out what needs to be done.


----------



## Provo (Dec 30, 2010)

Ann this is very nicely done 
looks like a scene from a nicely rendered video game
just awesome.


----------



## ann (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, (i think) not much for video games,
It is a side car sitting on the tracks up in Blue Ridge Ga. There is a moving train that takes day trips into the country side and back.


----------



## BroKeh (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------



## Person (Jan 3, 2011)

Terrific angle; very surreal.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 3, 2011)

I LIKE!


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 5, 2011)

LOVE THIS!
makes me want to shoot an old grimy hospital or something


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2011)

Several people have asked about the specs for this image , so here are the details;
Nikon D700, 16-35mm lens at 19mm, f8, 8 exposures from 1/3 of a sec to 30 seconds. ISO 200, mirror lock up with remote cable release. 

Photomatix merge and tonedmapped in that program then tweaked with Topaz adjust.

Thanks for the interest and nice comments.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Provo (Jan 15, 2011)

ann said:


> Several people have asked about the specs for this image , so here are the details;
> Nikon D700, 16-35mm lens at 19mm, f8, 8 exposures from 1/3 of a sec to 30 seconds. ISO 200, mirror lock up with remote cable release.
> 
> Photomatix merge and tonedmapped in that program then tweaked with Topaz adjust.
> ...



Thank you:mrgreen::thumbup: now can we see more HDR shot's from you please


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, when i have the chance to downsize some files I will do so.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 15, 2011)

ann I am curious if you think mirror up and remote helps in this type of situation with sharpness. I normally only use my remote and mirror up for night shots. Can you see a difference in better lit situations as well?


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2011)

I use it all the time. I am a sharpness freak and a few years ago saw some test results that sold me. It was with film, but that really isn't important.

Three shots were taken all at 1/500 . The first was handheld, the second on a tripod and the third, on the tripod, mirror lockup and remote release. There was a visable difference between all three. It was a bit surprising about the last 2, but not of course the first. All at a viewing distance of several feet would past mustard  However, since that time i use mirrorlock up for all HDR work and a tripod more and more as this equipment gets heavier every year!


----------

